# Kirkland Signature Dental Chews



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Snowball gets one of the Kirkland Signature dental chews every day after dinner. They stink to high heaven, but he loves them! 

However, I have read several things lately that could be concerning, but like the Costco dog bed reviews that suggest the beds cause seizures, I have a hard time believing that the product is solely responsible for the effects mentioned by some reviewers (sudden vomitting and diarrhea after 2 weeks with kidney and liver failure and no improvement on stopping the treats). Thus, I was wondering if anyone else her has any experience with or thoughts on these chews?


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

It's interesting that they stink considering the ingredients are all just starches. Whatever "chicken flavoring" they're using must be really strong, probably to make those things seem appetizing.

Honestly I'm not a fan of most dog treats. Ingredients in treats are usually much worse than in food. You can get chicken/duck feet and use those instead of this for something much healthier and still a good source of glucosamine. Plus as far as raw meat goes, chicken/duck feet are pretty clean and hassle free since there's not really any blood and they eat it all up bones and all. Plus it's probably cheaper. Duck feet's usually around $0.99/lb here at the asian markets.


----------

